# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Feeling after HGH injection

## SuperLift

This is my first time using HGH so I am not 100% on what to expect. Anyways, I injected 4iu subq shortly after my workout. Within minutes I got a nauseas feeling and minor sweats. I was curious if this is normal or not. The feeling went away after about 5-15 minutes or so. I talked to a friend and he said that it's because I took to much at one time. He suggested that I split it into 2iu per shot given twice a day. Main question is- is this feeling normal after injecting hgh subq?

Thanks!

----------


## noserider

Not in my experience. A lot of people that use IP's blues have had similar experiences while other users don't ????
Invest in a blood glucose meter and some testing strips if you're concerned.

----------


## gixxerboy1

no its not normal.

----------


## SuperLift

Thanks for the feedback. So I'm guessing that I got burned?

----------


## gixxerboy1

was that your first shot? Or just the first time it happened?
What kind of gh are you using

----------


## H2Okid

yes, what kind of hgh are u on?

----------


## SuperLift

First tine using hgh yes. They are called "nipertropin" blue tops. I could message you where I got them from. A sponsor from another forum.

----------


## Stillstriven4sixfeet

I use bluetops Nipertropin from the chinaman and few ppl I know and that feeling seems to be normal in few guys..... Flush red in face , stomach sensation..... You will get all kind of feed back about them being crap Im a month in an to early to tell I use 2ius twice a day.

----------


## Stillstriven4sixfeet

Friend been on 3iu a day on same exact kind for a year and looks increadiblly lean. He ran aas few times and cause he was a fat guy never get lean enough. He eats whatever he wants and stays lean. No bullshit not trying to convince anyone I see it with my owe eyes

----------


## FCVtec

I never felt nausea after a shot, if anything some weird good feeling I get sometimes. I would be concerned about authenticity if I were you, specially since is Chinese.

----------


## noserider

I swear you will find a thread about IPs Nipertropins on almost every BB message board. And they all read the same!

----------


## FCVtec

> I swear you will find a thread about IPs Nipertropins on almost every BB message board. And they all read the same!


Pharm grade hgh doesn't cause any nausea. Nausea/stomach sensation is something i got sometimes from ghrp, not hgh.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Pharm grade hgh doesn't cause any nausea. Nausea/stomach sensation is something i got sometimes from ghrp, not hgh.


Agree!

----------


## Hondarocks

> Agree!


Double Agree!

----------


## 956Vette

> This is my first time using HGH so I am not 100% on what to expect. Anyways, I injected 4iu subq shortly after my workout. Within minutes I got a nauseas feeling and minor sweats. I was curious if this is normal or not. The feeling went away after about 5-15 minutes or so. I talked to a friend and he said that it's because I took to much at one time. He suggested that I split it into 2iu per shot given twice a day. Main question is- is this feeling normal after injecting hgh subq?
> 
> Thanks!


I suspect your friend is right, jmho. Similar experiences have happened to me, best of luck!

----------


## boomerfb

What about feeling like you could eat an entire cow???? After injection I get so hungry and crave sweets. Bad

----------


## Xtrakt0r

> What about feeling like you could eat an entire cow???? After injection I get so hungry and crave sweets. Bad


Boldenone is the only thing that does that to me.. Jab and raid the fridge.. Other stuff takes its time..

----------


## boomerfb

> Boldenone is the only thing that does that to me.. Jab and raid the fridge.. Other stuff takes its time..


So what I got is not hgh but either boldeone or ig6

----------


## Xtrakt0r

> So what I got is not hgh but either boldeone or ig6


I'm pretty sure I said 'does that to me' in my post.. I may be mistaken or blind..

----------


## Xtrakt0r

Everyone reacts differently to different compounds.. For eg I got a friend that gets headaches from EQ.. Doesn't mean everyone will get headaches from it..

----------


## FCVtec

> What about feeling like you could eat an entire cow???? After injection I get so hungry and crave sweets. Bad


 What you are describing textbook GHRP post injection IMO.

----------


## ata1979

I get a little light-headed feeling followed by a warm sensation inside.
Never felt nausea or had the sweats

----------


## SuperLift

Boomer- I to feel like I could eat a ton almost immediately post injection

----------


## hondatech1999

First time taking 3 months ago. Taking 2iu's per day of yellow top somotropin and my fiance 1iu per day but never once had anything described. Lost 20lbs in the 3 months. Looking todo 4iu'sper day next time around with win and maybe clem

----------


## jimmyinkedup

...........

----------


## jholl

my friend is having that same feeling post injection...any good signs u can notice when reconstituting to prove its GHRP? (his seems to somewhat dissolve when coming in contact w BA water)


> What you are describing textbook GHRP post injection IMO.

----------


## boomerfb

> my friend is having that same feeling post injection...any good signs u can notice when reconstituting to prove its GHRP? (his seems to somewhat dissolve when coming in contact w BA water)


Yes mine also almost like melting I also shook it and it didn't turn white? Gaining weight fast makes be hungry as shit after injection great pumps and muscle is full

----------


## boomerfb

My source says its hgh swears by
It saying its legit. I will say this I have had some sugar problems in past so it could be just that when my body dealing with hypogly***ic

----------


## Xtrakt0r

> My source says its hgh swears by
> It saying its legit. I will say this I have had some sugar problems in past so it could be just that when my body dealing with hypogly***ic


Or it could just be boldenone dude

----------


## jholl

hah reconstituted boldenone 


> Or it could just be boldenone dude

----------


## jholl

and yea there are lots of threads, some of them huge, on other sites about this 'nipertropin'...pretty sure its the same as what me and my friend got. ppl are suspecting ghrp but who knows what is actually in the vials... 


> First tine using hgh yes. They are called "nipertropin" blue tops. I could message you where I got them from. A sponsor from another forum.

----------


## Xtrakt0r

oops double post..

----------


## Xtrakt0r

> hah reconstituted boldenone


Just a personal joke between me and my buddy boomerfb..

As for reconstituting boldenone , I dont see why you find that strange.. All compounds come from some sort of powder form and are then reconstituted with either Oil/BA/BB or sterile water/BW/Saline Acetic Acid etc. 

Unless I'm missing something and they can milk boldenone straight from a cow or something?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## boomerfb

> Or it could just be boldenone dude


I mentioned that to him and he said no its hgh, I also asked if he had another form of it and he has not replied to me so....... Makes u think he knows, just took my 3 iu and definite sugar or insulin reaction real shaky and need food to feel better. I woke up and took the injection with no food in my body had to eat weird ass feeling don't think it's hgh

----------


## boomerfb

> Or it could just be boldenone dude


Ya asked source and he says it's legit asked if he has another form and no reply yet.... Also I mentioned boldenone and he said he doesn't get anabolics in the form just took 3 iu on empty stomach after awakening and damn hard hypogly***ic shaky hands needing food to feel less shaky and lots of food...... I'm taking hgh to lose bodyfat dammit eating like a f ing horse is not going to cut any body fat I don't mind gaining weight but wanna drop fat this rate I'll be 250 by Wednesday and started around 229

----------


## gixxerboy1

its def not boldenone . Boldenone is eq

i think you have ghrp. Its def not hgh. 
i would either discountie use. 
I dont know if i would just trust that it is ghrp and dose accordingly to that,

----------


## boomerfb

> its def not boldenone . Boldenone is eq
> 
> i think you have ghrp. Its def not hgh.
> i would either discountie use.
> I dont know if i would just trust that it is ghrp and dose accordingly to that,


Ya that's what I'm thinking it can't be hgh. Waste of money The effects are the direct opposite that I was wanting that's for sure. In the. Vial it is clumped up in a rock form and some on the. iCal floor when reconstitute it it moves in the. Vial with a slight oil movement not like water and shaking doesn't turn white

----------


## gixxerboy1

i dont understand what you are describing.

hgh is should be a little white hockey puck looking powder. Then when you add water the puck dissolves and its just clear water

----------


## boomerfb

> i dont understand what you are describing.
> 
> hgh is should be a little white hockey puck looking powder. Then when you add water the puck dissolves and its just clear water


This looks like an iceberg in the vial with some more white powder on the bottom nothing like hockey puck on box it says I p somatotropin

----------


## gixxerboy1

and how many iu are supposed to be in the vial

----------


## boomerfb

> and how many iu are supposed to be in the vial


10 I am taking an insulin needle pulling 100 into it and reconstituting and take 3iu a day

----------


## gixxerboy1

well buddy. Thats not how gh is supposed to look. Thats not the way gh makes you feel. So i would say its safe to say you don't have gh.

Now you have a mystery chemical that you are injecting into yourself. Personally i wouldn't continue to do that,

----------


## boomerfb

> well buddy. Thats not how gh is supposed to look. Thats not the way gh makes you feel. So i would say its safe to say you don't have gh.
> 
> Now you have a mystery chemical that you are injecting into yourself. Personally i wouldn't continue to do that,


Ok so just so I'm correct if it's a 10 iu vial I have a insulin needle and I put 100 or a full needle into the vial to reconstitute and when I draw out 3 iu I draw out to the 30 line is that correct?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Ok so just so I'm correct if it's a 10 iu vial I have a insulin needle and I put 100 or a full needle into the vial to reconstitute and when I draw out 3 iu I draw out to the 30 line is that correct?


that is correct

----------


## boomerfb

> that is correct


Just emailed my source and asked how he is going to make this right and he finally replied and said he is looking into it. If its ghrp which is what it sounds like I wonder how much that is compared to hgh I got screwed no matter hope my source makes it right. 
I'm glad I was measuring correctly I though I was just wanted to make sure.

----------


## gixxerboy1

depends on your source, how good they are and if they want to keep you as a customer.

good luck.

The only think now is if it is ghrp who knows what you are dosing it at

----------


## boomerfb

Just about a third of what I paid dammit. If I had to put on weight I would use this stuff, to bad I'm trying to lose bodyfat. It was odd when I bought the hgh he kept telling me man u need to add test to this and I was wanting to see the effects of just the hgh first to see if it was legit glad I did.. Anyone else ever get this before?

----------


## boomerfb

True on dosage what is the dosage for ghrp? I'm doing 3 iu everyday.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Just about a third of what I paid dammit. If I had to put on weight I would use this stuff, to bad I'm trying to lose bodyfat. It was odd when I bought the hgh he kept telling me man u need to add test to this and I was wanting to see the effects of just the hgh first to see if it was legit glad I did.. *Anyone else ever get this before*?


Get what? Ripped off?




> True on dosage what is the dosage for ghrp? I'm doing 3 iu everyday.


Not sure on ghrp. I never used it. But you can't say you are doing 3iu because you dont know how much of what was in that vial.

----------


## boomerfb

Get ripped off I know happens all the time meant ghrp I imagine I'm not the only one who got this... Looking at ghrp it would help release natural hgh cuz that's what it does so I imagine u would get some hgh results but nothing like 3 iu of hgh

----------


## jholl

haha so you actually asked your source if he sold you EQ as hgh? but this is the same stuff that me and my friend have. looks like little crack rocks or something in a vial right? i stopped using it a week ago because it was just making me bloated. my arms would go numb when i was sleeping but the hypo thing that some people are talking about is not normal.


> This looks like an iceberg in the vial with some more white powder on the bottom nothing like hockey puck on box it says I p somatotropin

----------


## boomerfb

I did ask my source what it was cuz its not hgh, he said it was hgh and yes like an iceberg more or less looking so u got the same stuff? Well I'm stopping today also. My source said he would look into it, in being a source u want people happy I would think for repeat customers

----------


## jholl

yea man it's the exact same stuff...same feelings as you, not normal feelings/sides for hgh. 


> I did ask my source what it was cuz its not hgh, he said it was hgh and yes like an iceberg more or less looking so u got the same stuff? Well I'm stopping today also. My source said he would look into it, in being a source u want people happy I would think for repeat customers

----------


## Xtrakt0r

Omg I was being sarcastic about the EQ lol.. I highly doubt someone would put EQ in powder form in a bottle to sell of as GH..

----------


## boomerfb

> Omg I was being sarcastic about the EQ lol.. I highly doubt someone would put EQ in powder form in a bottle to sell of as GH..


Think it's ghrp-6. Almost positive

----------


## jholl

sure its not EQ? hah jk, but anyways i dont think u should use it bc it might be ghrp but really it could be anything...


> Think it's ghrp-6. Almost positive

----------


## 41AU

Just got a few boxes of what you described. My dealer says its HGH with a little insulin in every bottle. Blue top hockey puck and dissolves clear. He takes 5ius aday and gets that hungry feeling too. I have no labels on vials or boxes. He says I can bring it back.Did I get F'd

----------


## boomerfb

> Just got a few boxes of what you described. My dealer says its HGH with a little insulin in every bottle. Blue top hockey puck and dissolves clear. He takes 5ius aday and gets that hungry feeling too. I have no labels on vials or boxes. He says I can bring it back.Did I get F'd for 525.00 for 300IUs.


Well at least u have the hockey pick mine didn't have that...... If its not hgh then I guess a slight screwing but he said u could take it back I would do that. If its the same stuff I got then I def would take it back. My shit was not anything g like I wanted...... It basically shut my libido down wife is wondering wtf!

----------


## gixxerboy1

edit your post and read the rules. There is no price discussion.
And yes you got screwed. Its not gh. And its crazy he would tell you there is a little insulin in there too. WOW

I'd bring it back

----------


## boomerfb

> edit your post and read the rules. There is no price discussion.
> And yes you got screwed. Its not gh. And its crazy he would tell you there is a little insulin in there too. WOW
> 
> I'd bring it back


Exactly bring it back my source has not said much I hope he comes clean here soon but u know how this story goes

----------

